# New Orbea web site



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Have you all seen the new Orbea Web site? Pretty cool, but I have some issues with it. You can look at their new clothes etc. but it won't let you see other colors (only little color dots). Also you used to be able to order from the site, don't think you can do that anymore so I'm guessing you have to buy through dealers. There is a new (at least to me) line of helmets, really liking the look of those.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

The helmets do look cool. I think you're right about having to order from a dealer. I like having the option of ordering on-line.


----------

